

Amazon to begin paying corporation tax on UK retail sales - 3stripe
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/may/23/amazon-to-begin-paying-corporation-tax-on-uk-retail-sales

======
3stripe
Hard to believe Amazon got away with this for so long...

"The group made $8.3bn (£5.3bn) of worldwide sales from British online
shoppers but for 11 years all these internet transactions have been booked in
Luxembourg."

~~~
dazc
"The group made $8.3bn (£5.3bn) of worldwide sales from British online
shoppers but for 11 years all these internet transactions have been booked in
Luxembourg."

Written in such a way to make the average person think amazon make £5.3bn
profit - which of course they don't.

